# help setting up highbacks??



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

my bindings stance is -15,6 so when i set up my highbacks do they need to be adjusted to where there straight behind my leg or at the angle with the bindings? i was told i think they should be angled to here there with backs of ur legs straight...say like the highbacks are horizontal with the board and the front one isnt angled the 15 degrees with the binding


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

wow, that was hard to read. 

its all personal preference, some like to angle the highbacks to be parallel with board edge, some dont.

In fact, on two of my setups, 1 is, 1 isnt


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> wow, that was hard to read.
> 
> its all personal preference, some like to angle the highbacks to be parallel with board edge, some dont.
> 
> In fact, on two of my setups, 1 is, 1 isnt


ok...ive never really messed with them before ive just left them how it is out of the box..but i thought about puttin my front binding closer to parallel since its angled more then my back one, ill just mess with it and see how it rides i guess


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

LTshredTN said:


> *ill just mess with it and see how it rides i guess*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

If you make them parallel with your edge it will make your presses and butters easier....and suppose to be better for your knees


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Adjusting the highbacks to be parallel to the board realllyyy makes a difference on how much my freakin knee will ache later in the day.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> There are 2 setting concerning your highbacks that will be important to you. First and most important is your forward lean. This is the vertical angle that your highback is set at.
> 
> Increased forward lean allows you to increase power transfer to your heel edge to make heelside more responsive while being able to keep your body stacked vertically over your board (less need to lean back in your heelside turns which is a good thing). It also helps the rider for toeside and all around riding because it helps position the lower legs into the ideal athletic stance with knees flexed. Higher forward lean settings are preferred for free ride oriented riders and low forward lean settings are generally preferred for freestyle oriented riders who need and desire greater free range of movement.
> 
> ...


thanks man, im gna try them more parallel to the edge and see...i had my front one adjusted completly parallel but when i folded the highback down it wouldnt go all the way do cause such an angle, so i moved the inside side of highback back a notch


----------

